# Fit on a 555



## Bubba (Oct 6, 2004)

Need some help folks. I'm looking at a 53cm 555 and am concerned about the seat tube angle relative to TT length. I'm 5'8'' and ride a 54 cm tt but don't know how the laid back seat tube angle will affect reach and overall balance. I rode a medium 585 today which felt a little long. I ride campy and the 585 had dura ace with a short,high rise stem so if felt a little fugly. It also had a zero setback Easton post. Any suggestions on effects of sta relative to tt will help. Thanks.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm 5'8" and ride a 53cm 461. It has the same 54cm top tube. It feels pretty stretched out. I think it's your best choice.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Bubba said:


> Need some help folks. I'm looking at a 53cm 555 and am concerned about the seat tube angle relative to TT length. I'm 5'8'' and ride a 54 cm tt but don't know how the laid back seat tube angle will affect reach and overall balance. I rode a medium 585 today which felt a little long. I ride campy and the 585 had dura ace with a short,high rise stem so if felt a little fugly. It also had a zero setback Easton post. Any suggestions on effects of sta relative to tt will help. Thanks.


I'm 5'8 as well and ride a 54 cm tt. On the 585 I am a size small. This fits me perfectly. It is the same as a size 51 cm Look 481 sl.

francois


----------



## Bubba (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for responses. Would anyone know the angle of slope of a 53cm 555?


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

According to the Veltec catalog it's " -20 " which is in mm. Not much slope at all. 

It's interesting to note how slope, HTA, and STA's change in Look's different sizes. Each model has a point where HTA steepens (and therefore reduces trail, since they all have the same fork rake) which should produce quicker handling. The 555 shifts between the 53cm and 55 cm, so your two choices are purely fit related. 

Also check head tube heights - I recently chose a 51cm 585 over the 53cm, partly because the HT would have been too tall on the 53 (but mainly b/c I wanted the longer trail it offers) The 555 HT's are 143mm for the 53 and 120mm for the 51cm.

My final $0.02: As long as you aren't at one extreme or another of your limits, all of the reach-related numbers can be adjusted by stem length, angle,, # of risers, bar type, hood position, etc. These are tiny measurements. I spend at least 12 hours/week on my bike and have had no problem adjusting to 1-3cm changes in the front end. Saddle position is a bit more sensitive.

Have fun on the new bike! I've yet to see a single 555 on the road, so you'll be in an exclusive club.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*73.5 Sta*

I wouldn't call a 73.5 degree STA laid back, but FWIW, each degree (numerically smaller) will shorten the reach by about 1cm.

Taking a test ride on a bike with the wrong post, the saddle not properly adjusted and a too-short stem certainly tells you nothing about the fit.

If you look at the geometry chart, you'll see that the TT length of the 53cm frame is 54cm. The next size smaller 51cm has a 52.5cm TT, but with the steeper 74.5 STA, it's really only .5cm shorter in reach. That's the size I ride with a 71cm saddle height and handlebars 87cm from the ground, measured vertically to the the top.

http://www.lookcycle.com/


----------

